# Where are the AZ'ers on MLB Postseason?



## Trekchick (Oct 17, 2012)

I pop in from time to time and always love the banter on this site.  I absolutely adore some of the members here, (Warpdaddy, this means you!) 

But this year when I pop in to check on the baseball threads, there seems to be something missing......where are the baseball threads?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 17, 2012)

baseball sucks and is boring.  Just sayin'


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 17, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Let's go Rangers I need hockey , not baseball.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 17, 2012)

Random thoughts:

I am old soul so I'm hoping for a Detroit-St. Louis World Series like the one they had in 1968. 

I'm a Red Sox fan so this post-season stings for me after my team could not fight its way out of a paper bag througout the season. 

The ninth inning of last night's Tigers-Yankees game got me all wound up. I swear the Yankees are the undead. They just keep coming back at you.

As a baseball fan, I am sad that both Jeter and Mo Rivera are out of the post-season. It's not the same without them. That said, A Rod has solidified his claim to being Mr. April.

The Cardinals are the National League's version of the Yankees in the undead department. How they came back in the ninth inning in Game 5 against the Nationals was amazing. I'm glad I was a neutral observer watching that unfold. If the Sox were playing in that game, I would have chewed on my couch.

Tim Lincecum will start a game in the NLCS.


----------



## Nick (Oct 17, 2012)

I sort of follow the red sox but I"m not really a huge fan. I actually fell of the radar for postseason once the Sox were out ... so like July :lol: 

My brother in law works at Fenway and he is almost inconsolable with the performance from the Sox this year.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 17, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> .....I am old soul so I'm hoping for a Detroit-St. Louis World Series like the one they had in 1968.
> 
> I'm a Red Sox fan so this post-season stings for me after my team could not fight its way out of a paper bag througout the season.
> 
> ...



Yeah...VERY surprising to see ARod sitting..


----------



## bigbog (Oct 17, 2012)

Trekchick said:


> I pop in from time to time and always love the banter on this site.  I absolutely adore some of the members here, (Warpdaddy, this means you!)
> 
> But this year when I pop in to check on the baseball threads, there seems to be something missing......where are the baseball threads?



One can take the girl out of Tigerland, but you can't take the Tigers out of the girl!.....am I right Tricia...


----------



## SKI-3PO (Oct 17, 2012)

Go Tigers!  The only team left I can tolerate.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 17, 2012)

The Red Sox had a bad year.  The Mets had a bad year.  The Phillies had a bad year.  The Yankees are toast without Derek Jeter (For probably the first time in my life I have sympathy for the Yankee fan)  It's football season on the east coast.  Replay of the 67 series would probably  be the most interesting to me and I still doubt I'd watch it.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## kickstand (Oct 17, 2012)

bigbog said:


> Yeah...VERY surprising to see ARod sitting..


Only because of his salary.  Let's face it, the Yankees have 3 guys who are seriously sucking ass right now - ARod, Cano and Granderson.  Cano and Granderson at least bring something else to the table (they both play up the middle and can run, if they're on base).  ARod is a corner infielder who isn't hitting.  He has a serviceable replacement (Chavez), whereas Cano and Granderson don't.  It's sink or swim with them.  You have options with ARod.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 18, 2012)

kickstand said:


> Only because of his salary.  Let's face it, the Yankees have 3 guys who are seriously sucking ass right now - ARod, Cano and Granderson.  Cano and Granderson at least bring something else to the table (they both play up the middle and can run, if they're on base).  ARod is a corner infielder who isn't hitting.  He has a serviceable replacement (Chavez), whereas Cano and Granderson don't.  It's sink or swim with them.  You have options with ARod.



Let's not forget Nick Swisher who is 0-forever in the playoffs.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 18, 2012)

kickstand said:


> Only because of his salary.  Let's face it, the Yankees have 3 guys who are seriously sucking ass right now - ARod, Cano and Granderson.  Cano and Granderson at least bring something else to the table (they both play up the middle and can run, if they're on base).  ARod is a corner infielder who isn't hitting.  He has a serviceable replacement (Chavez), whereas Cano and Granderson don't.  It's sink or swim with them.  You have options with ARod.



Can't really disagree with anything you said kickstand.  Kind of reminds me of my 69' Orioles JimG.  Followed them from since 65', but did I ever take a lot of crap...living in upstate NY....in 69'.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 18, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> Random thoughts:
> 
> I am old soul so I'm hoping for a Detroit-St. Louis World Series like the one they had in 1968.
> 
> ...


Nice to see the Old Salt thoughts on this, and I have to say, I feel much the same. 



bigbog said:


> One can take the girl out of Tigerland, but you can't take the Tigers out of the girl!.....am I right Tricia...


ROAR baby ROAR!!!




SKI-3PO said:


> Go Tigers!  The only team left I can tolerate.



Awe, such sentiment. 


So here's my life in a baseball diamond. 
I watched a few games with my grandpa when I was a kid, but mostly we listened on the transistor radio as Ernie's voice created images of Tiger stadium in our minds. 
I even went to a Tiger game at Tiger stadium once, and watched Mark (the Bird) Fidrich pitch.  He was a story all of his own. 

I was pretty disappointed with the way the Tigers played early this season, considering the amazing team they have, but kept track of the standings and watched highlights,, catching the occasional game on the radio.  But since we moved to Tahoe, its hard to catch Tigers and Phillies games without having satellite radio unless they're playing the A's 

Now, with the Tigers in the playoffs, I'm tuned into the radio (don't have cable tv so can't get TBS) and listening to every detail. 
The only thing missing is Ernie's voice. 

On a side note, There are a lot of Giants fans out here, and my good friend's favorite team is the Cardinals. 
I'm going to have some fun times when the Tigers go to the series no matter if its the Cardinals or Giants. 

As for the Yankees, with an overpaid veteran staff, who's sitting the bench, I'd say the Tigers have a good chance of taking game 4 today. 
However, I am usually cautious about being too haughty........Pride does cometh before the fall. 

Hot dogs and hard cider at my house today as we listen to the game. 
Come on over and join us.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 18, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> The Cardinals are the National League's version of the Yankees in the undead department. How they came back in the ninth inning in Game 5 against the Nationals was amazing.



I happened to catch the end of this game, incredible. My heart went out to the Nats fans, the Cards were down to their last strike twice. I love MLB playoffs, regular season, not so much. I feel the same about the NBA. That's what makes the NFL so compelling, there a so few games, every one is important.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 18, 2012)

Trekchick said:


> As for the Yankees, with an overpaid veteran staff, who's sitting the bench, I'd say the Tigers have a good chance of taking game 4 today.
> However, I am usually cautious about being too haughty........Pride does cometh before the fall.



Huh? You need to put that radio away and get cable so you can watch.

Overpaid veteran staff? Nobody who has watched this series can say the Yankees pitching staff is to blame. In fact, they have been brilliant and deserve much better than they have gotten.

Now if you had said the hitters are overpaid I would agree. You can't win games if you don't hit the ball. Plenty of blame to go around here. 

And as for the A-Rod/bench "drama", he is where he belongs. He is the classic example of the "steroid star" that baseball promoted for years. Now that he is off the dope, he is what he really is...ordinary. I'm wondering how the Yankess are going to get out from under his stupid contract.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 18, 2012)

JimG. said:


> Huh? You need to put that radio away and get cable so you can watch.
> 
> Overpaid veteran staff? Nobody who has watched this series can say the Yankees pitching staff is to blame. In fact, they have been brilliant and deserve much better than they have gotten.
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100%.  
I probably miswrote what I meant, but I'm not harshing on the Yankees pitchers at all. 
But when you have someone with A-Rod's contract who's sitting the bench..........there's a problem. 
I hate the drama surrounding the steroid use and really don't want to get into the discussion board drama on that topic, but I believe you've hit the nail on the head. 
Then there is Granderson, Swisher......(also benched)

As for pitching staff, you'd have to go a long way to find a pitching staff better than the Tigers have right now.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 18, 2012)

^ Speculation last night on ESPN is that, if A Rod does not play today, the Yankees may be shipping him out in the off-season. Florida is a likely candidate because A Rod is likely to waive his no trade clause for that since he lives there. If this happens, the question is how much the Yankees eat on his salary. 

There's something delightful actually about listening to a baseball game on the radio. You really have to concentrate. It's the only way to catch a game at the beach or while driving. I also like the old-timey feel to it. Sometimes I even pull over the side of the road when the play is getting tense or when I'm about to enter a tunnel and I don't want to miss the action. 

Funny how baseball's past resonates in the present. I guess that's what makes the game so special. The other night, they were comparing Justin Verlander to Mark Fidrych. I remember the Bird and that thought reference somehow connected my young self to me in the present. It's like what they said in that movie: "This game marks the passage of time." Then, of course, there's having the first Triple Crown winner in a generation. It's like the late sixties are coming back. That's why I'm hoping for a Tigers-Cards series. I will enjoy the symmetry.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 18, 2012)

Trekchick said:


> I agree with you 100%.
> I probably miswrote what I meant, but I'm not harshing on the Yankees pitchers at all.
> But when you have someone with A-Rod's contract who's sitting the bench..........there's a problem.
> I hate the drama surrounding the steroid use and really don't want to get into the discussion board drama on that topic, but I believe you've hit the nail on the head.
> ...



Tigers have a fine staff and the best pitcher in MLB in Verlander.

I'll stop with the steroid stuff too because I also agree with you there...I give Girardi alot of credit for first pinch hitting for and then benching A-Rod. The guy is showing his true colors now...he acts like a child on TV and is quite frankly an embarrassment. I think he is happy the Yankees are going down in flames and thinks it is because he was benched. Still disrespects his teammate Derek Jeter who is the heart of the Yankees. I knew they were done when he broke his ankle.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 18, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> ^ Speculation last night on ESPN is that, if A Rod does not play today, the Yankees may be shipping him out in the off-season. Florida is a likely candidate because A Rod is likely to waive his no trade clause for that since he lives there. If this happens, the question is how much the Yankees eat on his salary.



Miami may be the only team stupid enough to take him. As for the money, the Yanks have plenty and would spend it well to get rid of him.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 18, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> ^ Speculation last night on ESPN is that, if A Rod does not play today, the Yankees may be shipping him out in the off-season. Florida is a likely candidate because A Rod is likely to waive his no trade clause for that since he lives there. If this happens, the question is how much the Yankees eat on his salary.
> 
> *There's something delightful actually about listening to a baseball game on the radio.* You really have to concentrate. It's the only way to catch a game at the beach or while driving. I also like the old-timey feel to it. Sometimes I even pull over the side of the road when the play is getting tense or when I'm about to enter a tunnel and I don't want to miss the action.
> 
> Funny how baseball's past resonates in the present. I guess that's what makes the game so special. The other night, they were comparing Justin Verlander to Mark Fidrych. I remember the Bird and that thought reference somehow connected my young self to me in the present. It's like what they said in that movie: "This game marks the passage of time." Then, of course, there's having the first Triple Crown winner in a generation. It's like the late sixties are coming back. That's why I'm hoping for a Tigers-Cards series. I will enjoy the symmetry.


Ahhhhh, there it is. 
I thought I'd miss cable tv when the mlb post season came on, but I'm thoroughly enjoying the radio coverage.  Only thing missing is Ernie's voice coming over the air. 
Fidrych was fun to watch tho, wasn't he? 



JimG. said:


> Tigers have a fine staff and the best pitcher in MLB in Verlander.
> 
> I'll stop with the steroid stuff too because I also agree with you there...I give Girardi alot of credit for first pinch hitting for and then benching A-Rod. The guy is showing his true colors now...he acts like a child on TV and is quite frankly an embarrassment. I think he is happy the Yankees are going down in flames and thinks it is because he was benched. Still disrespects his teammate Derek Jeter who is the heart of the Yankees. I knew they were done when he broke his ankle.


Jeter is a class act.  I sincerely hope he heals well.


----------



## kickstand (Oct 18, 2012)

bigbog said:


> Kind of reminds me of my 69' Orioles JimG. Followed them from since 65', but did I ever take a lot of crap...living in upstate NY....in 69'.



'69-'71 Orioles = '88-'90 A's

Both teams were stacked for 3 solid years, but only 1 championship to show for it.  I'd say those Oriole teams were more talented than the A's teams, though, especially the pitching staffs.  How that '71 didn't win it all is beyond me...


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 18, 2012)

It's looking like Ichiro will be watching the World Series from his couch.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 18, 2012)

Tigers are hitting well in game 4 that is for sure.

The chatter about ARod hitting well during batting practice has me wondering if he should have been put in the game. 
But then....he's a bit angry, right?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 18, 2012)

Trekchick said:


> I pop in from time to time and always love the banter on this site.  I absolutely adore some of the members here, (Warpdaddy, this means you!)
> 
> But this year when I pop in to check on the baseball threads, there seems to be something missing......where are the baseball threads?




TIGRESS!!!!!!!!!!!  one o my all time favs ever !!!! where u been girl????  U and Phillie must be in hog heaven tonite as this thing winds down into a SWEEP !!!  Tigers have been beating the OLD guys with an ugly stick. It s painful 

There are mixed emotions here , The Queen is a Yankee lover we got grand kids in NY and Boston so by default I'm a detached Bosox fan to keep the Boaton side of the family happy and of COURSE my BIL is like you , he Bleeds Tiger Blood , Lion Blood and Whatever the hell else comes from Detroit  ; ). reat to hear from ya. 

All the best to you and Phil .
  reason I was late on the uptake on this thread ,played golf today then we went out to dinner !


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 18, 2012)

A-Rod is pinch hitting!  Holy cow!


Warp Daddy.....You Da Bomb!!

Phil and I spent a bit of time on the patio listening to the game.  It is Thirst Day after all..... 
He's a bit bummed that the Phillies weren't in it this year but the Tigers have been really strong, as you noted. 

How was your golf game today?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 18, 2012)

Shot a 40 /42/82 in freaking monsoon winds but 70 degree temps so no complaints. Been playing the best golf of my life this season finally breaking 80 twice so far this season . I had been chasing that goal for a while so am pleased 
Say hi to Phil , miss. U guys on here , drop by and rattle our chain from time to time . So u gonna b rockin  some fancy near gear this yr ?????


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 18, 2012)

Phil has been popping in and both of us have been hanging here the past couple days.  
Posted in the 2013 quiver thread, and the DIN thread....

  I've been skiing 2013 gear since mid February, but just got new boots. Tecnica Inferno 110's 


Are you up for new gear?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 18, 2012)

Need some new boots , may be interested in some rocketed skis ,but still love my old Atomic SX 10's . 

I bought 2 pairs and alternate them . Most of what I'm on is hard pack with that rare eastern pow day ,  So my Atomic "Ginsu Knives" are  still serving me well


[/QUOTE]


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 18, 2012)

Tigers!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry NY but I enjoy nothing more that watching the yankees lose


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 18, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Need some new boots , may be interested in some rocketed skis ,but still love my old Atomic SX 10's .
> 
> I bought 2 pairs and alternate them . Most of what I'm on is hard pack with that rare eastern pow day ,  So my Atomic "Ginsu Knives" are  still serving me well


[/QUOTE]
We could tempt you into trying something fun, eh? 




skiNEwhere said:


> Tigers!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry NY but I enjoy nothing more that watching the yankees lose


Go ahead, watch it again!
http://mlb.mlb.com/video/play.jsp?content_id=25426019&c_id=det


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 21, 2012)

Anyone catch the Giants/Cardinals game today? 

Crazy to see how flat Cards have been the past few games after being on fire.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 22, 2012)

Here's the dilemma for tonight: do I watch the presidential debate or Cards-Giants?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 22, 2012)

SM the answer is BOTH. TEVO.  

Hope the Giants pull this thing out


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 22, 2012)

^ I guess the better question is: which one to Tevo?

Still hoping for a Tigers-Cardinals series. My NL team is the Dodgers. Hard to shake off since I came of age during Fernando-mania.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 22, 2012)

MLB will be on at my house.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 22, 2012)

Giants  looking good so far in bottom of the 7th  8-0


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 22, 2012)

Looking like a Tigers-Giants matchup...but, as I said before, like the Yankees, the Cardinals are the undead. They keep coming back at you. But, they've been listless for the past 3 games.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 23, 2012)

As a Red Sox fan, I was "anybody but the Yankees" for the AL playoffs.  I don't follow the NL at all.   I have enough friends who transplanted to San Francisco that I was mildly pulling for the Giants.   I doubt I'll watch any of the World Series.

I had my usual Monday night 2 hour work call to Taiwan during baseball and the debate.   I read the game summary on ESPN and watched some clips of the debate.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 23, 2012)

Giants and Tigers , should be an interesting series . I'm outgunned , the Queen and her bro are ganging up on this ole Giants fan and IN THIS CASE. Trekkie ain't coming to my rescue either


----------



## kickstand (Oct 23, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Giants and Tigers , should be an interesting series .



I just hope we end up with at least 1 Verlander/Cain matchup.

Have to say, the Giants team is very likeable.  I had only heard of 4 every-day players for them before the series started, but I'm a fan of the scrappy way they play.  Only one or two "name" position players (Posey, Sandoval maybe) and a big group of younger guys.  I like the mix.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 23, 2012)

Giants v. Tigers = sounds like a rivalry in the Nippon League.




Apparently, they're the Yankees and Red Sox of Japanese baseball.:beer:


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 24, 2012)

AMAZING, LOVE SUPER SLO-MO


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 25, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Giants and Tigers , should be an interesting series . I'm outgunned , the Queen and her bro are ganging up on this ole Giants fan and IN THIS CASE. Trekkie ain't coming to my rescue either


I love ya Warp but you know, I'm the Tahoe Tigress!  
Today's game left me in need of a manicure, but I have faith that we'll hear the Roar. 




Cornhead said:


> AMAZING, LOVE SUPER SLO-MO


The slo-mo is really interesting and almost freaky!
Did you watch any of the Pitching Slo-Mo?  Holy crap!  It looks like they're dislocating their elbow(s)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 25, 2012)

I hear ya Tigress , yeah we got lucky in the first game who'd of figured the BIG Panda would hit 3 taters in one game ! Dude only hit a dozen all yr , then hits 6 so far in the playoffs  unreal. And the dude has to hit taters cuz da boy has NO waistline and can't run :wink:

Yeah that slo mo on pitching is a testament to the resiliency of the human body . Damn never knew the arm distorted so much


----------



## JimG. (Oct 25, 2012)

WS has turned into a tournament where the hottest team at the time wins.

Giants have had to come back from series deficits in both series and I believe they have faced elimination games 6 times already in the two series. They have been playing for their lives almost every game.

With this in mind, the Tigers are at a big disadvantage since they had to sit for a week before playing a series game after they swept the Yankees. I thought it showed last night.

It's hard to say that it's unfair to the Tigers, but somehow I feel it is. Rest is good in football, not so much in baseball, especially when you are playing well. 

But what what else can you do?


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah, Jim, I was wondering how the week long rest would play a role.
I'm going skiing today to see if I can cheer up a bit.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 25, 2012)

Trekchick said:


> Yeah, Jim, I was wondering how the week long rest would play a role.
> I'm going skiing today to see if I can cheer up a bit.



Verlander getting shelled like that is a big worry for you Tigers fans too...I think alot of people felt he would start 3 games and win all 3...the talking heads are making hay with that today, turns out Verlander's record in WS games is not great. 

Tigers NEED to win next game.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 25, 2012)

JimG. said:


> WS has turned into a tournament where the hottest team at the time wins.
> 
> Giants have had to come back from series deficits in both series and I believe they have faced elimination games 6 times already in the two series. They have been playing for their lives almost every game.
> 
> ...



Shades of 2007. A rested Rockies team came up against a team that just came up from a 3-1 deficit against the Indians. We do know how that turned out.;-)


----------



## darent (Oct 25, 2012)

grew up near cincinnati, was hoping they would make it to the WS, now I am rooting for the  giants, go national league, the real baseball!!


----------



## bigbog (Oct 25, 2012)

kickstand said:


> .....ARod is a corner infielder who isn't hitting.  He has a serviceable replacement (Chavez), whereas Cano and Granderson don't.  It's sink or swim with them.  You have options with ARod.



In all honesty, being an old-school baseball guy...when it comes to playing for all the marbles you toss your stats into the trashcan.   You let one of your big dogs swing the bat.  Having said that...in all seriousness...I, as a hitting coach, would've been working with him...going back over a couple months ago.  Ya' _have_ to let your big dogs get up at the plate....especially with most of the team looking as pathetic at the plate as they were....



Trekchick said:


> I'm going skiing today......



Pics!....only pics show the truth...LOL.

Nothing will ever top Game 7, 68' World Series...Tigers over Gibson.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 26, 2012)

Tigers really looked like a team that's been sitting around for a week last night. I thought they would get it out of their system after the bad game 1 loss. Last night they barely showed up. The Giants are hot and getting all the breaks too.

I again question the logic of letting one team sit for a week while the other team keeps playing. It happened with the Cardinals last season too. They just got hot at the best time. They were not the best team in baseball. I guess baseball likes this because it allows for any team to win and keeps interest going, but on the other hand sweeps are boring to watch.

Still hoping the Tigers at least avoid that.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 26, 2012)

the Giants did exactly that in the 1954 series when they swept theIndians who had set a major league record 111 wins at the time . he Indians had 4 20 game winners and yet were swept by the red hot NY Giants at the time . Cut to this series the Giants have been a scrappy , pesky ,come from behind group all season long and came out of a dog fight last week so obviously have a keen competitive edge right now And lots of Big Momentum  . WherasThe Tigs made swift work of the Yanks , had no close games with them at all then had to WAIT and that often kills BIG MO and makes it hard to get cranking . 

 They are too good of a team to get swept and I imagine will come to life in game 3 , but it will be pushing the rock up the hill and no easy task . That said they will be in the series I believe and make it interesting


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 28, 2012)

bigbog said:


> In all honesty, being an old-school baseball guy...when it comes to playing for all the marbles you toss your stats into the trashcan.   You let one of your big dogs swing the bat.  Having said that...in all seriousness...I, as a hitting coach, would've been working with him...going back over a couple months ago.  Ya' _have_ to let your big dogs get up at the plate....especially with most of the team looking as pathetic at the plate as they were....
> 
> 
> Pics!....only pics show the truth...LOL.
> ...



Will dig up something about the ski day to post in the skiing section. 

In the mean time, I'm hopeful that the Tigers will get this run and keep the series going. 

Its like the Tigers were coming out of a week long hibernation and didn't know how to gain momentum.  
Meanwhile the Giants were rolling along with the momentum from the Cardinals series. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 29, 2012)

Why can't the Red Sox get athletes like Marco Scutaro? Let the Hot Stove season begin. Congrats, Giants fans!


----------



## darent (Oct 29, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> Why can't the Red Sox get athletes like Marco Scutaro? Let the Hot Stove season begin. Congrats, Giants fans!



because they always trade their good talent for mediocre pitching


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 30, 2012)

JimG. said:


> I again question the logic of letting one team sit for a week while the other team keeps playing. It happened with the Cardinals last season too. They just got hot at the best time. They were not the best team in baseball. I guess baseball likes this because it allows for any team to win and keeps interest going, but on the other hand sweeps are boring to watch.



Happened the Rockies in 2007 when they were swept by the Red Sox, they had been sitting idle for 8 days between the NLCS and World Series


----------

